# Hey guys



## khabirun (Jun 27, 2007)

hello everyone

my name is shaik, pronounced "shake".

im sufistic's younger brother, i share my brother's interest which is of course mantids.

**Updating**

1 D. Lobata female adult

2 H. Coronatus L2 and L3

1 T. Elegans ooth

1 D. Lobata ooth

we no longer have the R. Basalis and the H. Coronatus ooth cause we found out that the basalis one had gone bad and the coronatus one is already empty!!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2007)

Apa Khabar Khabirun!! Harap kita boleh jumpa di Singapura suatu hari. Jangan susah hati sangat dengan telur "buruk" Rhombodera dan Hymenopus, harap saya boleh kirim mendekah telur jenis ini satu hari.


----------



## khabirun (Jun 27, 2007)

terima kasih!!


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

Enough with the gibberish!

I love your name, though! Reminds me of LoZ OoT, heh heh.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello, that's to bad on the Ooths


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey shaik, welcome to the forum!

Btw, I do think your name is awesome.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

